# Thinking about following the change oil reminder



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I have recently changed to a full synthetic oil in my Yukon and my wife's 02 Impala. We were going around 5k miles in between oil changes, but she drives a lot (6k in 3 months). 
I read the owners manual in my Yukon and the Impala, and they both said the same thing: Change the oil with in 2 refuelings from when the reminder light comes on, or 1 year, what ever comes first. I am an ASE mechanic by day and I'm just up in the air with this. I'm not big on synthetic oil, but that is the only way I would be comfortable going that long between oil changes. I was always taught to do it 3 months or 3k miles, but GM says its o.k. to follow the light. WHAT ARE YOUR OPINIONS?? THANKS


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

THOUGHTS, ANYONE???


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

First off--A man should never listen to his DIC!!!!!! Dead serious.I haven't seen one DIC yet that is anywhere near accurate.A few times I was getting 96-99 MPG on my Dmax.How's that for wishful thinking.I think sometimes I'm the only one left on the planet who actually writes dates,mileage,and PM where GM[and others I would surmise] has it all ready for you in the maintenance section of your owner's manual.Do the math,so simple a caveman can do it and it's 100% accurate.Computer free,there's a new concept.Having said that,I use that mileage with the info I get back from Schaeffer Oil's lab to usually tell me I'm still good at 7K mile changeouts using their 15/40 7000 series oil.Cat and Blackstone also offer oil analysis.Very cheap insurance at $6-$7 per test.It will also tell you any metal,fuel,or coolant contamination,soot levels,etc,etc.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Well, DIC started barking at me on my truck almost around the time I was at 3k for an oil change when I first bought it. I reset it, and 12,000 miles and 4 oil changes later it just started barking at me again the other day.....Glad I didn't wait for that! 

I work part-time in an auto parts store and I've heard all the lectures and read all the studies about synthetic oil vs conventional and all that and I don't really buy a lot of it. In the high-performance world, yes I do see it having a significant purpose, but as far as a car you're just driving everyday, I think all it does is give lazy people an excuse to wait longer to change their oil. I've been using plain old conventional oil for a long time, change it ever 2500-3000 miles and it always comes out looking almost as clean as when I put it in. I think using a good, high quality filter is just as if not more important as the oil you put in.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

try an oil by-pass kit . supposed to get a few thousand more miles out of the synthetic


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

It is not uncommon these days for trucking companys to take a oil sample have it tested and if it tests OK they just change the oil filters when it comes in for service.


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

Been running synthetic for the last 13 yrs. I change the oil around 6,000 once closer to 6,800. Changing before that just puts more money in the oil companies pockets. .02


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Jacobsmovinsnow;1430450 said:


> It is not uncommon these days for trucking companys to take a oil sample have it tested and if it tests OK they just change the oil filters when it comes in for service.


If I were to follow the DIC, maybe having the oil tested around 5-6k if the light hasn't already come on for a change. If it tests o.k., change the filter, top off, and do a complete change when the light does come on, what do you think??
Who tests oil? and how much is the cost?, and how much needs to be sent in?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Plowtoy;1431021 said:


> If I were to follow the DIC, maybe having the oil tested around 5-6k if the light hasn't already come on for a change. If it tests o.k., change the filter, top off, and do a complete change when the light does come on, what do you think??
> Who tests oil? and how much is the cost?, and how much needs to be sent in?


Asked and answered already but again IMHO don't go by your DIC.It works on algorithms --NOT some kind of ''dirt/water/contamination'' probe/ principle if that's what you might be thinking.Get an SOS [Scheduled oil sampling] from Schaeffer,your local Cat dealer,or Blackstone labs,the cost for the test is app. $6-$7,they will send you a small bottle for you to place your sample in.Mail it back,in a few days you will get your results and their advice for recommended changeout intervals.Once they have your second sample [after you run another cycle],that will be the baseline so they can really see what's going on in your engine/tranny,axle,cooling system, or wherever else.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

tuney443;1431058 said:


> Asked and answered already


Sorry, I guess I didn't read the post closely enough. I'll check into it. Thanks for the advice. I'm leaning towards just going by mileage and using conventional oil like I have always done. I guess I shouldn't be such a tight wad. I guess in the end, oil changes are probably cheaper than an engine


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Exactly,and you would be amazed at what savings a SOS program can do for you.Most people are just indoctrinated with the quick stop belief of 3K mile change outs or else.Today's oils are NOT yesterdays by far and with good advice from a SOS,you can double or triple your intervals depending on your using a good quality oil and type[dino or synthetic].


----------



## hkeyes50 (Jan 29, 2012)

*I follow the DIC*

I have a 2003 yukon XL with 194,000 miles and change the oil and filters every 8000-9000 miles. No problems so far. I trailer a lot with a 27 ft featherlite. I have been as much as a half quart low at the end of the oil cycle.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Back when I used to use Blackstone Labs, they charged around $20 for a oil analysis test. Have they really dropped down to 6 or 7 dollars? My 2004 Monte Carlo SS supercharged has the oil change light. It actually shows a %. The last time I chaged my oil at 5,000 miles, I still had around 65% oil life left.

Supposedly a lot of people use it without ill effects.

Wayne


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

70monte;1436375 said:


> Back when I used to use Blackstone Labs, they charged around $20 for a oil analysis test. Have they really dropped down to 6 or 7 dollars? My 2004 Monte Carlo SS supercharged has the oil change light. It actually shows a %. The last time I chaged my oil at 5,000 miles, I still had around 65% oil life left.
> 
> Supposedly a lot of people use it without ill effects.
> 
> Wayne


Both Cat and Schaeffer charge me $6-$7.I would think Blackstone would also but not sure.As for percentages from your DIC,you do realize the computer is just spitting out numbers based on algorithms.You could have had dumped a quart of antifreeze into your crankcase and you still would have had a 65% reading.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

<SNIP>

IMHO

the DIC oil life indicator, if used ,

you will end up with SLUDGE throughout your engine when your open it up with 120,000 miles or more...as other have complained about in the past ... 10,000 - 12,000 miles on dino oil is way too many miles ...

so I've heard


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i always did 3k and filter an always will.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Well, The oil change reminder came on yesterday on the way home from church in my wife's Impala. I don't remember the last time it was reset but it has been over 6k since the last oil change. I hate to say it, but I changed the oil (with full synthetic 15W50) and reset the oil change reminder. I did install a window sticker with yesterdays date and mileage, I think I'm going to see how far it will go before the light comes back on. I think if I approach 10k (should be about 5-6 months) and the light hasn't come on, I will change the oil anyway. I will keep a close eye on the level (as I check it often anyway). Maybe this is my sign I should be looking for a new car (its got 176k miles on it anyway), but I gotta feeling this may work out. Only time will tell, I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

How many did loose an engine due to "bad oil" or not doing oil changes frequently enough!
Some European car makers go 10,000-15,000 miles without oil changes.....3000 miles is a waste of oil in my opinion.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Cosmic Charlie;1440581 said:


> <SNIP>
> 
> IMHO
> 
> ...


Depends entirely on quality of oil and how the engine is treated, that is why the ONLY true way of knowing for sure when to changeout is with SOS.That is fact.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

tuney443;1436631 said:


> Both Cat and Schaeffer charge me $6-$7.I would think Blackstone would also but not sure.As for percentages from your DIC,you do realize the computer is just spitting out numbers based on algorithms.You could have had dumped a quart of antifreeze into your crankcase and you still would have had a 65% reading.


Yes, I do know how the oil change monitor works on GM vehicles as I have read the technical information put out by GM on it.

I don't currently use the oil change monitor to change oil in this vehicle. I usually go every 5,000 miles with a conventional oil. I'm not a fan of extended oil changes or synthetic oil.

That being said, I have never heard of an engine failure from anyone that has followed the oil change monitor. I've thought about using it on this car just to see how many miles I go before it says to change it but it is hard for me to leave oil in that long. It took me a while to go to 5,000 mile changes on some of my vehicles because I was so used to doing the 3,000 mile change thing.

To the OP, I doubt you will hurt your engine by following the oil change monitor. This system has been in use for years now and you don't hear of catastrophic failures. Many other car manufacturers are starting to use it. Plus, most people won't even own their vehicle long enough to experience any ill effects of using this system.

Wayne


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

70monte;1442250 said:


> Yes, I do know how the oil change monitor works on GM vehicles as I have read the technical information put out by GM on it.
> 
> I don't currently use the oil change monitor to change oil in this vehicle. I usually go every 5,000 miles with a conventional oil. I'm not a fan of extended oil changes or synthetic oil.
> 
> ...


Your very last sentence really says it all.Personally,I'd rather have an oils expert at a bonafide lab tell me when to changeout using REAL data---MY OIL instead of some computer running on only algorithms.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Well, here's the update. As of 2 days ago, my wife said that the oil change light came on, on her way home from work. Its been right around 6800 miles since it was last changed. Now if I wait until the second fill up (witch GM says to change it within two fill ups) it will be somewhere around 7500 miles. I think I will change it over memorial day weekend to get those extra miles out of it. I think I can handle going 2500 more than what I used to change it at.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

You will be fine, especially if those are mostly highway miles. Oils today are a lot better than the old days and a conventional oil is fine. You hardly ever hear of an engine loss due to what oil you used or by changing longer than every 3,000 miles. 

The owner's manual for my 92 cavalier says to change oil every 7,500 miles or 12 months if drove mostly highway miles and that was 20 years ago.

Wayne


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I haven't seen an engine failure, but have seen issues with engines due to lack of oil changes, 2 of which have been in vehicles I purchased used. I bought a 2wd Chevy 1/2 ton XL reg cab work truck with a 4.3 V6 some years ago. Checked the oil before I bought it, it was nice and clean, obviously just changed. 1000 miles later, after getting all of 12mpg with it on it's best day, the oil was black. Pulled a valve cover and it was all sludged up, amazing it still ran! Ran some sea foam through it, and changed oil every 500 miles for the next 3k miles and it was still coming out black, and mileage never improved. I traded it in on something else, it wasn't worth the trouble created by the previous owners neglect.

Another truck I still own, a 2003 V10 was a fleet truck. It came with records that show oil changes every 5k with just a couple gaps here and there. Ford recommends 5w20 synthetic blend, which is what I use in all my Ford gassers with good results. I put 5w20 in this truck, and 1000 miles later it had used over a quart of oil. I kept adding oil to it until the next oil change, when I put 10w30 in it. It now uses no oil at all, but it doesn't have the power of the other V10's I own, it certainly has some excessive wear from years of having the wrong oil in it.

Yet another truck, an F150 with a 4.6l V8 I bought last year for my shovelers to use, has 229k miles, motor and tranny are 100% original, I bought it from the original owner who bought a new f150, it had perfect maintenance records, oil changes every 3k miles. It runs very strong, uses absolutely NO oil. A testament to what proper service can do for a vehicle! I expect many more miles out of it, the same motor in taxis and former squad cars are still going strong with 1/2 a million miles on them with regular service. Likewise with my 05 F350 V10, 130k abusive miles, with proper service, it uses no oil, runs strong as all get out, and I expect it to go to 400k as is not uncommon with this motor with proper maintenance.

Oil changes are a lot cheaper than new engines, poor fuel economy, lower power due to excessive wear, and extra oil usage potentially leading to being run low on oil. My dad is an ASE master tech, and always taught me to maintain my vehicles well, and as a result, they take very good care of me! Thumbs Up Even my wife gets it, she bugs me relentlessly to change her oil on her 2011 Subaru when it goes past 3k miles on an oil change, and she drives 1500-1800 miles a month.


----------

